# Morton's London Jar



## web44ca (Aug 1, 2011)

Here is another recent find ... the English J.T. Morton salt jar ... this is my second one ... a richer blue than the first ... the first one I sold on Ebay & it went for a song ... will hang on this example until I see a better appreciation for them.

 My question ... is this salt jar considered a wax sealer?


----------



## web44ca (Aug 1, 2011)

Another pic of the salt jar.


----------



## web44ca (Aug 1, 2011)

Last pic of the salt jar.


----------



## coreya (Aug 1, 2011)

The jar is a nice one and listed in the red book as # 2210 and is reported as having an unmarked glass stopper or a cork stopper (as per the Fruit jar works) and is Canadian. (would not be considered a wax sealer)


----------



## web44ca (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Coreya for your reply ... don't understand calling the jar Canadian? ... it is from London ... does your red book provide market value or would you have an estimate.


----------



## coreya (Aug 1, 2011)

The jar is listed as canadian (more than likley for the canadian market as it was a product jar) my book shows it as blackish blue in quart size at 75 -100 with the stopper being 25% value. more than likley a little less or more nowadays as my book is #9


----------



## rockbot (Aug 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  web44ca
> 
> Here is another recent find ... the English J.T. Morton salt jar ... this is my second one ... a richer blue than the first ... the first one I sold on Ebay & it went for a song ... will hang on this example until I see a better appreciation for them.
> 
> My question ... is this salt jar considered a wax sealer?


 
 Nice jar. I dug one that had an amethyst hue to it and was quart size. What size is that one?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 3, 2011)

> don't understand calling the jar Canadian?


The product office may have been in London and the jar made in Canada. 
 Here's an old thread from Bermuda.
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-238837/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#238837
 Nice jar even if somewhat common.


----------



## TROG (Aug 3, 2011)

These jars are also found in Australia and although not common they do turn up every so often.The colors range from a light Blue to almost Cobalt.

 David


----------



## web44ca (Aug 3, 2011)

Height is 6.25" ... assuming it is a pint.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello Ron,

 Could you give us the complete transcription of the embossing, please? It is a British Jar. J.T. Morton were Preserved Provision Merchants/Manufacturers. C & E Morton was the successor. Is there a registration mark?







 "Jar; a large, stoneware jar, glazed cream and brown. Stamped on the shoulder: "J T Morton, Provision Merchant, 107, 108, & 109 Leadenhall Street, London"." From Owaka Museum, New Zealand.

 See this earlier thread from jettbottles, and it's links.

 "Type 8. J.T. Morton. Leadenhall St London
 JT Morton was a general provider and his marks appear on a range of store goods contained in various sized bottles and jars. Morton's bottled fruits, pickles, jams, salad oil, sauces and castor oil were advertised in Perth from 1870 to 1920. In 1900 C E Morton took over the business and it became a limited company in 1914 to 1915.
 1870-1900" From.

 Ozbottles has one (un-pictured) with stopper, "16.5cm tall (Including Stopper) x 10cm wide, Roll Lip, Wide Mouth, Squat, Shouldered Cylinder "FINE TABLE SALT/FROM/J.T. MORTON/LEADENHALL STREET/LONDON", Mid-Blue, "823" on Base, Complete With Original Mid-Blue Glass Stopper, stained" From.







 "Above: A photo of Tinsmiths at work inside Morton's premises on the Westferry Road." From.


----------



## web44ca (Aug 4, 2011)

My bottle has the same embossment as Ozbottles example ... " FINE TABLE SALT FROM J.T. MORTON LEADENHALL STREET LONDON " " 823 " on bottom ... there seems to be a bit of confusing in regards to this jar ... there were many Mortons in business in the 19th. & 20th. cent. ... one American Morton from Chicago ... started 1848 ... also in salt ... they bought out the Canadian Salt Co. in 1954 ... seems like some referance books are mixing up their info. on the Mortons.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 4, 2011)

t





> here seems to be a bit of confusing in regards to this jar ... there were many Mortons in business in the 19th. & 20th. cent. ... one American Morton from Chicago ... started 1848 ... also in salt .


 

 Hey Ron,

 And he was a "J" Morton, as well. "J" for Joy Morton. This ain't his doing.


----------



## SAbottles (Aug 5, 2011)

These were obviously exported to all the colonies. I dug this one from a TOC dump here in Cape Town some years back:


----------



## SAbottles (Aug 5, 2011)

Here's the jar. Excuse the flowers, I'm sure a lot of members' wives do this with their finds ![:-]


----------



## carling (Aug 5, 2011)

Here's one I posted long ago.  C & E Morton.....


----------



## carling (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Erik T (Aug 13, 2011)

There is also a London Ontario :0


----------



## madman (Aug 13, 2011)

wow!


----------



## cassa (Dec 26, 2011)

Anyone know what these are? They look like stoppers and are heavy cast iron with EMorton's PatentLivs on them.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey cassa,

 From your Sale Listing; 

 "3" TALL 754gms

 measurements:
 3" tall
 stopper is 1.5" long and 1" wide
 ridge is 2.75" across and 1.5" wide"

 I don't know what they are, but do not believe they are bottle stoppers.

 Perhaps Lathe Chucks?

 "HORTONS LATHE CHUCKS. 




 E. HORTON'S PATENT LATHE CHUCK. COMPLETE AND IN PARTS. 

 By enclosing the circular wrouRhl-iron rack in ihe deep groove in the back 
 plate, and then lurning fhe centre (aces of back and front plates true, a petfeclly 
 tight casing for Ihe gearing is made, thus preventing the ingress of dirt, 
 chips, etc. Remove llie rack, especially from the [out jaws, and an indepen- 
 dent jaw-chuck is made, thus combining two chucks in one. 



 E. HORTON'S IMPROVED CHUCK JAWS. 

 A raised seat, A A, is intro- 
 duced on the face of the jaws, 
 on which the work rests while 
 turning. A groove or recess, 
 formed, in the corner of the bite 
 and face of the jaw, removes 
 and rounds out (he same. An 
 eraer)'-wheel may be used for 
 grinding ofF the raised parts, 
 A A, so that work coming to a 
 sharp corner will rest on the 
 ground seat. A, and the bite of 
 the jaw only, and assume a 
 true position ihereon. 



 E. MORTON'S PATENT RE- 
 VERSE JAW CHUCK. 
 The best Twist Drili Chock in 
 the marlicl. Also used fur holding 
 work to lile, etc., in pl.ice of dogs 
 and centres, ll is made 4, 6. 9. 
 and II inches diameter. 



 The jaws project % inch from 
 the face of the chuck, and pass 
 into a hole in the centre i^ inch 
 diameter, allowing a pipe or rod 
 of that size 10 pass entirely through 
 the chuck. 



 all chucks made 

 s presented a view 

 PRICES OF E. HORTON'S LATHE CHUCKS. 

 For Car Wheels, 

 62 Chatham Street. " From.


----------



## deenodean (Jan 2, 2012)

RB  10 (2210 )  qt blackish blue...$75-100


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  deenodean
> 
> RB  10 (2210 )  qt blackish blue...$75-100


 
 New Year's Greetings, Daniel,

 That was extremely pithy. Unfortunately I'm not fluent in Red Bookese. Would you care to expand upon that, please.


----------



## deenodean (Jan 3, 2012)

Red Book, 10th edition, bottle # 2210 says it is a Fine Table Salt, applied lip with a ledge for a glass stopper.Unmarked glass stopper reported.  Quart size, price from $75.00 - $100.00  ...Stopper 25% value of jar.   Canadian


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey Daniel,

 Thanks for the additional deciphering. Have all you Red Book guys written to Mr. Leybourne about this Canadian attribution?

 Why in the world would J.T. or the later C.E. Morton use Canadian glass? Perhaps only to the Canadian market, but without a Canadiann mark, I'm gonna argue that this is British made.




From.


----------



## deenodean (Jan 3, 2012)

I concur it is British made..we find not a few British made bottles here.. FYI ... in November I dug a 11 ribbed stone crock marmalade jar with W.P.Hartley. Liverpool & London Trade Mark Reg with a fancy tower deeply embossed on the bottom. My research brings it from 1897-1927.The jar was probably made in Scotland and stamped for the Hartley company in England! Too bad my computer crashed the day I got fibre optic hooked up ( what are the odds of that). My good friend loaned me an old one he had kickin' around. When I get the new computer I'll post a picture of it. Many other bottles, jars and fine ware were made at the Lamont Glass Co , Humpheries Glass Co and Nova Scotia Glass Company in Trenton N.S. Lamont Glass only marked few of their bottles, Humphreys and Nova Scotia Glass never did mark anything. A Lamont bottle stamped L.G.C.O. is highly collectible and worth $$ ...those 3 factories operated late 1800's to early 1900'.


----------



## TROG (Jan 4, 2012)

The Mortons Salt Jars are definitely English and come in normal aqua glass (less common) as well as from a light Blue to quite dark but not Cobalt. These jars are relatively common here in Australia and date 1890-1900. The aqua ones sell for around $25 and the Blues depending on colour from $50-$100


----------



## Georgie15 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi - I am the great great grand daughter of J.T Morton who founded the factory in the East end of London.  This was taken over by his sons C & E Morton.  They did indeed ship to the colonies and provided tinned food for the troops in the first world war.  They also provided the tinned food for Scott's Antarctic expedition.  The workers from the factory were the founder members of Milwall FC. I would be very interested in any of the Morton glass or crock jars if anyone has them for sale?  If anyone would like any further information about the factory / family history let me know   Thank you!


----------



## deenodean (Jan 5, 2013)

Here is some latest info on this jar. A reminder that I found two shards of this Morton in Nova Scotia Dec 2012...it seems they made their way around the globe but were not made in Canada as RB # 2210 suggests...

 oops, forgot the link..

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Final-dig-before-the-spring/m-574376/tm.htm


----------

